# Google = crash?



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Every time I try to use Google or any other search engine, my Firefox Browser crashes. This just started yesterday, I think. 
Are any of you having this same problem? Have you heard anything about it? I would Google it, but...


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

It's been acting fine for me, but on my one computer, the google logo isn't working.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

No problems for me. Have you tried to reinstall firefox yet? It does seem to be happening to others. Do you have windows, mac, or linux? Do you have google toolbar?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Google toolbar? I'm not sure I even know what that is.
My Google logo is missing about 1/3 of the time, but even when it's present I still crash. I can get to the main page, and do a search, but the second the results page pops up, kablooey. This happens with ALL search engines.

Internet Explorer works fine with Google and all other engines.

WinXP

Yesterday someone tried to hack into my computer, but my firewall stopped it and alerted me. 

Also, if I have two tabs up, and I click a link in one tab, it crashes. If I only have up one tab, it doesn't crash.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Crash when searching (Windows)
> 
> System Suite 8's XPL Link Scanner feature can make Firefox crash when you use Yahoo, Google, MSN, or other search engines.
> 
> ...


try this.....


If that isn't it try the clean reinstall http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Basic+Troubleshooting#Clean_reinstall


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I haven't tried google, but I use dogpile and it never crashes for me. Also I regularly have several tabs open (especially when I am clicking links form this forum) and have yet to have it crash on me. 

I never allow programs to install their toolbars as they are usually totally worthless. So if you have the toolbar that might be what is making the difference. To find out if you have the toolbar look at your toolbars on the top of your page. If there is a window there where you can perform a search and it has the google icon next to it then you have the toolbar. It will likely have other google related items on it, such as checking email by clicking an icon up there. 

I HAVE had this problem in my windows explorer when opening up pictures using thumbnails. It happened only when trying to open as thumbnails, and when I would attempt to upload to photobucket. I had to do a system restore to fix it. I am slowly re-installing updates so I know exactly which one caused it. 

I have no idea if that could be related to what you are experiencing, so I threw it out there just in case. No fix HP suggested would work, which is why I just finally did a system restore. 

I hope things straighten out for you soon.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay, great. Thanks. I do have the google toolbar, but more importantly, I did also just install System Suite 8. Awesome! 
Maybe I can fix this thanks to your help.


----------

